# Jaycar Thermostat Instructions



## Justin (23/11/04)

Hi guys, I have one of these Jaycar thermostats that was given to me  so I'm going to be running my fermenting fridge off it. However, it came with no instuctions and I've never used one, after having a quick look and play I can't seems to work out how to run it. Looking at the LCD screen there are options for HEAT and COOL, I can get the heat to come up but I can't seem to get the Cool option to come up (or do both come up, alternating when the sensor temp is high or low of the set point?). There are two buttons and a reset button.

Does anyone have one of these or know how to switch the operation of the theremostat into the cool mode. Or is it more simple than that and I'm missing something.

Thanks. Justin

http://www1.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?...eMax=&SUBCATID=


----------



## lou (23/11/04)

Hi Justin
I have one of them and have set up my fridge to run through it.

it has two settings heat and cool - one of these will always be on. but if you don't connect up one side then when that side is on nothing happens - otherwise it still functions as normal. The normal temp displayed is outside temp - ie just a normal thermometre- the other temp displayed is the temp you want it to hold the fridge at - this is the setting you can change.

Word of warning - use top qualtiy lithium baterries - the unit must sit in the fridge and ordinary batteries cannot handle lower temps- especially if you are lagering. I found this out the hard way  also it only goes down to 5C so true lagering may be impossible with this little unit - perfect for ales though

To wire up the fridge to cool and/or light globe to heat is a bit of a tricky one. I had to drill a hole in the fridge for a start to feed the wires in - you also have to be careful where you place the thermostat - in my fridge the temps were very different at top and bottom - making the frdige too warm and horrible beer  

If you want more info on a good wiring arrangement let me know - it is complicated but i had fun putting it all together  

Lou


----------



## Justin (23/11/04)

Thanks lou, all good points, some of which I knew. Mine has a few home improvements over the standard, out of pack model. Namely the thermistor that is the temp sensing device normally located within the thermostat housing, is now on the end of a 3 foot length of wire-thereby giving me a remote sensor and negating the need to keep the thermostat (and batteries  ) inside the fridge.

I also still have the normal fridge thermostat for sub 0C lagering temps (the internal thermostat goes down to -12C)

Thinking more about it, I think I've sorted it out. If you come back to read this-does the display click over from heat to cool, when the appropriate response occurs in regards to adjusting the temp according to ambient temp. Maybe that's why I can't get the LCD to read "Cool", because the ambient was below the set point.

Thanks anyway, I'll have another play tonight. I was in a bit of a rush on Sunday trying to wire the new fridge up while doing another North German Pils as well as cooking in the kitchen with impending guest arrival.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## boil42 (23/11/04)

I had a quick look at one in the jaycar shop today. From what I read, there is no "heat" or "cool" setting. you just set the desred temp for the thermostat to come in to action.

The terminal block has a normally open (NO - off) and Normally Closed (NC - on) terminal on the wiring block. you would use the normally closed terminal with a fridge so that the thermostat goes to Open (off) when the temp drops to the desired number. The reverse for a heater.

It is not designed for a fridge but rather air conditioner or household heater. 

I strongley recommend that you DO NOT keep te thermostat inside the Fridge. You are likely to burn out the thermostat with the moisture and worse still kill yourself by electrocution. Justins wire extention is a good solution.
boil42


----------



## Burchman82 (19/1/05)

is it wothwhile using one of these for my keg fridge??? or should i go get one of Tobins TS-040S Thermostats???? my current thermostat is on the way out.


----------



## Justin (19/1/05)

Mmmm. I'm not sure. As stated, I have both and both work. The tobins is probably the better one for your keg fridge-that's how I have mine set up. The Jaycar is on the fermenting fridge. Actually, how come your keg fridge can't hold between 4-7C on it's own anyway? Is it a freezer or is the internal thermostat on the way out? If you have a working fridge you don't need an external thermostat for keg temps.

Anyway. They are about the same price, the benefit of the tobins is that they don't need a battery (in my opinion this is the major selling point over the Jaycar). Being a keg fridge your not doing temp adjustments every day and once it's set to the right temp it's done. 

If you don't put an extension on the thermistor to keep the Jaycar out of the fridge, it will die and it will die quickly. Plus battery life in a fridge sucks.

I'd go a Tobins or equivalent mechanical thermostat.

JD


----------



## mikem108 (19/1/05)

Where can you get the Tobins TS-040S?


----------



## Doc (19/1/05)

mikem108 said:


> Where can you get the Tobins TS-040S?


 Mike,

Try Tobins

Beers,
Doc


----------



## mikem108 (19/1/05)

Thanks mate, I'll see if our puchasing dept. has an account there.


----------



## Justin (19/1/05)

You can just call them and it will often arrive the next day (depending what time of day you call). They send in an express post bag for $8 or $9 so it arrives next day or the following.


----------



## mikem108 (19/1/05)

Sounds better than the Jaycar experience, it took two weeks and 6 phone calls to get the thermo from them and the buggers aren't even that far away!


----------



## mikem108 (21/1/05)

Got it this morning , gee that was fast , thanks for the advice guys....summer Ale brewing here we come!


----------



## fuji0030 (20/5/09)

it has two settings calefaction and air-conditioned - one of these will consistently be on. but if you don't affix up one ancillary again if that ancillary is on annihilation happens - contrarily it still functions as normal. The accustomed acting displayed is alfresco acting - ie just a accustomed thermometre- the added acting displayed is the acting you wish it to authority the fridge at - this is the ambience you can change.

_________________
Thermostat


----------



## RetsamHsam (20/5/09)

Only 4 years late :lol:


----------

